# LAFM



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

See the links below for a fun tournament event that supports a very worthy cause.

http://www.lydiaannflymasters.com/

http://www.lydiaannflymasters.com/entry--info.html


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep. X2. Great tournament and for a good cause.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Fishwater, can you get the keys to the PA bait camp? If so I'm in. Had a blast last year fishing with EK and FW.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I have heard that the outing might be cancelled due to non-participation??? WHAT. If there is a makeup date please let us know. Last years was a hoot and worthy of doing again.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Mike, It's on. I received a registration confirmation last week with a note indicating they had 40 fishers and late registration will be open at Tarpon Shores.



Golden said:


> I have heard that the outing might be cancelled due to non-participation??? WHAT. If there is a makeup date please let us know. Last years was a hoot and worthy of doing again.


----------

